# Columbus, GA and Phenix City/Auburn, AL audio group



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

We have a group on Facebook, starting to become active. We had our first successful meet last night.

We're 1.5 hours south of ATL.

If you're in distance check us out on Facebook.
Finally stirring something up in our community.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Columbuscaraudio/


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

09/01/13
Good time. Our first meet was last Sunday, about 3x the turnout this Sunday. About 10 systems. Surely growing.
Will post more pictures as people post them.

Check out the Facebook group in the OP, that's where everything starts.














































From last Sunday...


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

more from last night


----------

